# Chat vorübergehend geschlossen!



## Dok (3. September 2006)

Aus Sicherheitsgründen müsste unser Chat vorübergehend abgeschaltet werden.
Heute wurden Sicherheitslücken bekannt die es nicht verantworten lassen den Chat bis zu einem Fix weiter zu betreiben.
Wir hoffen das wir den Chat in den nächsten ein bis zwei Tagen wieder freigeben können.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1276255#post1276255


----------



## Dok (4. September 2006)

*AW: Chat vorübergehend geschlossen!*

So der Chat ist wieder da!


----------

